# What is the WORST cigar you've ever had?



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

I was looking in the humidor and found a couple of Don Elias that were left over from my first CBid win (yes I know it was a Noob thing to do. BTW I'm still a Noob) but it got me to wondering since IMO these cigars SUCK. I always see everyone telling what the best cigars are but what are the worst?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Do a search here for "Cremosa". u


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

I had the same first experience with cbid, only in my case it was a fiver of Duque. God they were bad.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

worst cigar i have had are some Estrellas from a bundle blue band with a silver star, and a 2003 PSD4 (in 2003) that was sick...


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Connecticut Yankee.


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> I was looking in the humidor and found a couple of Don Elias that were left over from my first CBid win (yes I know it was a Noob thing to do. BTW I'm still a Noob) but it got me to wondering since IMO these cigars SUCK. I always see everyone telling what the best cigars are but what are the worst?


Damn, my son's name is Elias, and I was considering buying these just because of the name, but now I don't think I will.

Hell, maybe I'll just buy a 5er and never smoke 'em; just keep them for sentimental reasons. He's only 4, so maybe I'll keep them till he's 18 and we'll light one up.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I think my all time worst was a Pinar. What a overpriced POS that was!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Thompson Paso Doble. Got two bundles of twenty five to try, tried three and sent the remainder back. Bitter, grassy and nasty IMO. Even the "Original Cubans" from CI were better than those things. Add to that a horrible customer experience in every respect. Enough said? TMI?


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Shabalula said:


> Damn, my son's name is Elias, and I was considering buying these just because of the name, but now I don't think I will.
> 
> Hell, maybe I'll just buy a 5er and never smoke 'em; just keep them for sentimental reasons. He's only 4, so maybe I'll keep them till he's 18 and we'll light one up.


Heck, by then they may be great!


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

I never actually tried one of these, but I started this thread:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75793

which inspired this review:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78880&highlight=bermudez


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Gurhka Vintage, grossest thing ever

it's like grass rolled in lunch sack


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I'm gonna go with Diesel & Flor Del Todo. Yep.

MCS


----------



## jcruse64 (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm still new to this, but so far, a couple of Thompson's house brands (I know). Also, I tried an AF Curleyhead last week, and thought I might've lit up an old tennis shoe by mistake. It was horrible! tossed it after about 2 inches and lit up a maduro 858, which was great.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Every RyJ Churchill since "THE ONE". :hn


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Had a thompson conneticut house brand one time that a rock fell out of it while I was smoking. After that no draw problems.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> Had a thompson conneticut house brand one time that a rock fell out of it while I was smoking. After that no draw problems.


:r:r


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

isla del sol from Drew Estate. It was like smoking a pack of splenda and two week old coffee grounds (the girl at the B&M said they were not flavored). It took 3 shots of Cazadores to get the taste out of my mouth or make me forget it. Either way it SUCKED.

scottie


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

Indian Tabac Classic Boxer. Tasted like sour metalu I put it out after an inch and a half.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I've had a bunch of awful Gurkhas, but nothing was quite as bad as an LGC I had a while back... it was plugged, burned unevenly, had wrapper issues, tasted terrible, and drew worse than a cracked-out finger-painter.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Just about anything made by Thompson or that comes in a box labeled Bances.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

worst cigar I actually paid for is more like it:

alec bradley pryme or 
partagas cifuentes.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Rocky Patel Connecticut u

And I'm a big fan of Rocky Patels....just not the Connecticut


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

Irons said:


> Connecticut Yankee.


:tpd:u



hornitosmonster said:


> Rocky Patel Connecticut u
> 
> And I'm a big fan of Rocky Patels....just not the Connecticut


Bummer man. This is one of my current favorites. Love 'em! :dr


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Cuba Libre. Period.

Damn cheap c-bid bundles.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

2 words: Fat Cat


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

A now non-existent boom cigar, El Sublimado.

Oh, gawd. Thank the Lord it was a freebie, 'cuz I'd hate to have paid good money for it.


----------



## Leitner (Sep 3, 2007)

rx2010 said:


> Gurhka Vintage, grossest thing ever
> 
> it's like grass rolled in lunch sack


:tpd:
Gee, yours sounds pretty tasty compared to the one I smoked. Mine tasted like moldy cardboard soaked in cat piss. Grass would have been an improvement.
Kelly


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Don Kiki..

It was a freebie from a retailer but WTF was I thinking? What a horrible name. The smell was awesome after it had mellowed out for a while, but once I lit it it smelled like dirty jockstrap.


----------



## technodaddy (Jul 16, 2007)

I was a noob, listened to the shop owner of a B&M......it was an acid. Don't remember which one, but I took 3 puffs and threw it out the window.

:ss:tu


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

besides bad machine-mades...the worst cigar I've had to date, believe it or not, was a Flor de Oliva Original.

The maduros and corojos are pretty good, but I'd stay away from the originals.

-T2


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Stop by your local gas station and pick up a White Owl Grape.

See if they have air sickness bags, too.


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

Perdomo Remainders


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

Liga IV, That cigar ... excuse me ... I just threw up a little in my mouth thinking about it. You can get them cheap on Cigar Bid, hand them out to moochers, they will never mooch again.


----------



## bolio (Sep 19, 2007)

this may ruffle a few feathers but the worst i had was a mc no.2. im thinking that maybe i just got a bad one or a fake maybe.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I think the worst cigar I've personally had is either Rocky Patel 1999 or 5 Vegas Cask Strength. The AF King B is right up there for me as well.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Jochy Barber Pole from CBid..one had a hole, thought maybe it was a beetle, trashed it, 4 had some mold, cleaned and quaranteed, then smoked one.

Smoked like it's name...yech.:hn


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Avalon Juke hands down. The stench cleared out a room full of buddies and made my wife want to vomit. I was feeling queasy. Less than an inch off two different ones and both hit the rocks.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Mac Rothschild that tasted very bad. I chalked it up to a bad stick. Won't ever find out, though, won't ever try another one :tu.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm still trying to forget,
but it was flavored..
yuck.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

For me it was a Lars Teton. Tasted like dial soap. And not the good flower scented dial. I am talking about the orange smells like SOAP, soap.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Camacho Corojo


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

don diego, rocky patel, camacho... 
yep, those 3 were all equal in their suckage.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Camacho Corojo


:tpd:


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Camacho Corojo


borndead1 ----> :sl <---- Seanohue



Those are one of my favorites. :r


----------



## BroNeilson (Mar 1, 2007)

IHT said:


> *don diego, rocky patel,* camacho...
> yep, those 3 were all equal in their suckage.


 I'm not a fan of those either. Especially the don diego, nasty.
But one of the worst I have had was a Rosa Cuba, who knew it could taste bad with "Cuba" in the name . And phillies blunt was bad, but I don't even want to dignify it by calling it a cigar.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

homeless_texan said:


> Liga IV, That cigar ... excuse me ... I just threw up a little in my mouth thinking about it. You can get them cheap on Cigar Bid, hand them out to moochers, they will never mooch again.


I picked up a five pack of Liga IV a couple of months ago from cbid for $5 and just smoked my first one earlier this week. When I pulled it out of the cooler I found they had all started to crack. I wouldn't say it made me sick, but it certainly wasn't a good cigar. I want to play with flavoring cigars, the 4 remaining Liga's will be my first attempt.

The cigar that I hated and will never try again was the Java by Drew Estate. Friggin nasty cigar.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

borndead1 said:


> borndead1 ----> :sl <---- Seanohue
> 
> 
> 
> Those are one of my favorites. :r


Here's a blind review I did on it once:

#4 - 5" x 50 robusto, most likely a maduro. Not much smell, almost smells bad. Dark wrapper hides most of the small veins so it looks pretty good, cap was a bit lumpy though. Draw was great, just the right amount of resistance; tasteless though. Lit up very nicely and the aroma was of barnyard and a bit of citris. Initial taste was very earthy and woodsy and little bitter. Medium-full bodied I'd say. No sweetness at all and is leaving a bad aftertaste; I hope that this gets better sometime. Ugh, this is when reveiwing is hard, suffering through a bad stick. 3/4" through and it still sucks. It's not burning too bad though, almost perfect. Ash is solid dark-grey holding steady at 1" so far. Tapped it at 1" leaving one of the most cones I've ever seen. Taste still sucks though. I can put my finger on the taste now: bitter chocolate and very metallic. What a fitting smoke for Castro's birthday ! No complexity here, just crap. By the way, I have purged 3 times now so it is not a tar build-up, it just isn't good lol. Oh, and the smoke thickness is about average. Halfway through now, still sucks; has 1" to improve or it is pitched with 1 1/2" to go. The smoke smells really oddly enough; smells like walking into a coffee shop. Alright, I've reached 1 1/2" and still don't like it. Bye-bye! Medium-full strength I'd say.

Yea, I can't wait to see what this is so I can avoid it. This is the worst smoke I've had in awhile, so I can't really affiliate with anything. I've heard Sumatra wrappers described as metallic tasting, and that people either love em or hate em. It's safe to say which side I may be one, if this indeed is a sumatra. I've never had a sumatra, to my knowledge. Don't know the maker or marca though, so I'll just be general and say some cigar with a sumatra wrapper lol.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Worst cigar I've ever had I didn't even need to light:

*Oliveros El Padrino Edicion Italiana*

Stuff was bad. I mean, it smelt like hay and fresh-cut grass. If I wanted hay I'd walk the scant quarter-mile to the fields nearby, take a bunch of stalks, roll it up, and smoke it if I wanted that. All it took was taking it out of the cello, smelling it, and instantly chuckin' it into an ashtray and grabbing another cigar.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> Do a search here for "Cremosa". u


:tpd:u


----------



## aeroswat (Jul 28, 2004)

Worst I've had, 5Vegas Golduu, got pulled in by fancy band got some of off CBid


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Astral Candela - nothing else comes close, although Gurkha Vintage wants to make it a horse race


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Don Kiki Green Label...I got a bundle free with something, I don't remember why. I gave them 4 months. I've smoked pine needles and grass clippings that tasted better than that.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Rocky Patel Diesel.u


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

A friend of mine got one of those Thompson humidor filled with poop deals. He was so excited. He invited me over for a smoke and I knew what was gonna happen, he hands me some Thompson house brand and we both fire up and about 2 puffs in we both put them away. Luckily I had brought along a few Fuente's as a humidor warming gift, we ended up having a good smoke. 

Thompson = :BS


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Brahma Black, cigar tasted like spicy ass. I ended up tossing 7 of them out after forcing myself to smoke 3. Worse smoke ever to date.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

A Fuente and a Punch and a Rocky P and A. Turrent even a bad CAO...I shoulda stuffed in the pipe!!

I kinda liked the Candela from Thompsons...:chk


----------



## Lynchmeister (Aug 6, 2007)

Perdomo Fresh Rolled Double Corona.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I guess two siuations come to mind:

1.) I have had several disappointing cigars from CAO.

2.) I once smoked a bohemian cigar from Victor Sinclair. I ended up with black stuff all over my lips. I looked like I had goth lipstick on. From my understanding that comes from fake or quick aging.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

I second the Astral Candela. It's literally like sucking wet grass thru a green garden hose. I thought it was a joke being played on me....


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Mine was Conch Repiblic uuu


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

:r It is AMAZING what people associate the tastes with ..... spicy ass, metal and my FAV !!!! Dial soap, not the flowered smelling stuff but the orange crap. I just wonder how do you guys AQUIRE these tastes?:r


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

Lynchmeister said:


> Perdomo Fresh Rolled Double Corona.


I agree this is one bad cigar but let them age a couple of months and you might be surprised.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I think it was a Don Felo........ack!

No! Wait! I think it might of been a cigar I smoked years ago that had a black band w/a purple cobra on it.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

A fruit flavored cigar


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

enjoy: :tu

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6131


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> :r It is AMAZING what people associate the tastes with ..... spicy ass, metal and my FAV !!!! Dial soap, not the flowered smelling stuff but the orange crap. I just wonder how do you guys AQUIRE these tastes?:r


I acquired my taste for dial soap by cursing in front of my dad!!


----------



## cigarsinheaven (Jun 15, 2007)

IHT said:


> don diego, rocky patel, camacho...
> yep, those 3 were all equal in their suckage.


Comacho ranks right up there at the top for me.

Cigarsinheaven


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

CAO Extreme.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Indian Head followed closely by ANY Thompson House Brand.


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

What's an Indian Head??

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

I had a Nick's House brand that made me want to u I believe it was a Cubana Select, my brain is trying to block this one for me.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

CAO gold churchill. I imagine the taste was butt hair rolled in a brown lunch bag.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

ACID Blondie

Like smokin a girl with too much perfume and without the girl.
And not in a good way.....

achhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhK


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

.....and how do you become familiar.....



Darrell said:


> CAO gold churchill. I imagine the taste was butt hair rolled in a brown lunch bag.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Aces High


----------



## cenookie (Jun 28, 2007)

The worst stick I've smoked in my short time was a RP w/Cameroon wrapper. I put it out after about an inch.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

kansashat said:


> I think it was a Don Felo........ack!
> 
> No! Wait! I think it might of been a cigar I smoked years ago that had a black band w/a purple cobra on it.


dude, you shouldn't smoke purple cobras


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Friend's don't let Friend's smoke QUORUM CIGARS 

From a online seller:
QUORUM is Nicaragua's newest handmade cigar sensation. Delightfully smooth, medium-bodied flavor. Distributed by Xxxxxx & Xxxxxx, it's perfect for the drugstore cigar budget.


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

catfish said:


> I once smoked a bohemian cigar from Victor Sinclair. I ended up with black stuff all over my lips. I looked like I had goth lipstick on. From my understanding that comes from fake or quick aging.


:tpd:

Victor Sinclair = u


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

Shabalula said:


> Damn, my son's name is Elias, and I was considering buying these just because of the name, but now I don't think I will.
> 
> Hell, maybe I'll just buy a 5er and never smoke 'em; just keep them for sentimental reasons. He's only 4, so maybe I'll keep them till he's 18 and we'll light one up.


That would be taking the aging process to the extreme! :tu

I would have to say the :BSiest cigar I have ever touched to my mouth was an Ashton Maduro; and to follow up on Darrell's creative imagery, I would imagine the taste to be chest sweat, swiss cheese, and mulch rolled in a diaper.



Darrell said:


> CAO gold churchill. I imagine the taste was butt hair rolled in a brown lunch bag.


:r... okay, maybe not that bad. I'm fairly certain there was something up with the stick itself. I Had an Ashton Heritage (Sun Grown) and it was scrum-diddly-umptious.


----------



## drvr01 (Aug 22, 2007)

JR Alternative partagas. This thing actually had a feather and some kind of fiber like polyester in it. Fortunately it was right under the cap, so I didn`t smoke it. After three weeks of runaround from customer service, I just dumped em. $30.00 wasn`t a bad price for that lesson (no jr brands ever). You guys get it for free. Aint club stogie cool


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

They taste like... rape.

:hn


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Macanudos! They SUCK!


----------



## Horselington (Jul 11, 2007)

I had an AVO 80th the other night, it was horrible. I'm hoping it was just a bad stick, but dear lord was it terrible. Give me a 787 any time please!

E


----------



## bayouboy (Sep 18, 2007)

I think it was something called a Don Jose, honduran and had an orange band with a black silluette of a bucking bronco and rider. laid me out for the count and then some. Don Mateo ain't such a good Don, neither.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Harpo said:


> They taste like... rape.
> 
> :hn


:r :r


----------



## drvr01 (Aug 22, 2007)

Try this link instead


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Montecristo Platinum...YELCH!!!


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Dutch master


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

CAO MX2 toro.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Someone had mentioned the ACID Blondie previously...I can kinda "one up" it by having had smoked an ACID Blondie knock off....I remember, after about half an inch not only did I want to vomit all over the place, I also wanted to tear all the sheet rock out of the B&M I used to work at...the smell permeated my nasal cavities for about two weeks...in order to get the flavor out of my mouth I ended up eating an entire pound of tootsie rolls... I have others on my list...
1) ACID Blondie knock off
2) Anything bearing the name Macanudo (Crapadudoo, MacaNO, Mierda)
3) AF King B...at least the first one I had
4) CAO Italia...licking dirt off the blades of a Rototiller on a dry 95 degree day in June...

Unfortunately, I fear there will be more to suffer through in my life...


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Conneticut Yankees


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> :r It is AMAZING what people associate the tastes with ..... spicy ass, metal and my FAV !!!! Dial soap, not the flowered smelling stuff but the orange crap. I just wonder how do you guys AQUIRE these tastes?:r


:rJust came across your post. . . . I agree - WTH?:r


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> 4) CAO Italia...licking dirt off the blades of a Rototiller on a dry 95 degree day in June...
> ...


Send them all to me then. I like them


----------



## BradSacramento (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree with the previous member about the Gurkha Vintage. I like my other Gurkhas. I got two of the "vintage" cigars in a sampler and it does taste like grass clippings. Not that I've ever smoked grass clippings.

Brad


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you can always get a bad single, but you shouldn't damn an entire brand for a single bad cigar. On the other hand, some of the cheap bundles from Thompson or CI/Cbid, like Paso Doble or Liga IV, Fat Cats or Cremosa Cubanas - EVERYBODY can agree that those are ALL dog rockets. 

When I started to buy cigars online, three or four years ago, I shopped for bargains. First I learned about just how bad Thompson house brands could be, especially what yopu get when you buy grab bags. Then, about a year later, I discovered Cigar Bid, and had to learn the same lesson all over again, bidding ten dollars for cheapie bundles.

But then, I wouldn't be surprised to find somebody who even liked a Liga IV. Taste is like that. Anybody out there who does like any of the brands I mentioned, PM me and I will dig some out and send them along. I'm talking bundles that are one stick short. I can always use the space!


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

Pendaboot said:


> But then, I wouldn't be surprised to find somebody who even liked a Liga IV.


I hate to admit it, but of the two Liga IV that I had, the last one actually wasn't bad. You are right, tastes vary; one man's dog rocket is another mans favorite. (not that Liga IV's are my favorite :dr)


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

CAO Maduro, dont know or remember shich line, but it felt like sucking a bowling ball through a coffee stir straw.... and the taste i can only deescribe as inhaling the left overs of last nights camp fire on a windy day, thats WHEN you could get any flavor, you had ot recoupe between draws or you would pass out from exhaustion!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

To date the worst I have had was from a CBid Bundle experience as well. It was the Cu Avana Robusto. I still have all but 2 in a robusto box, in the cooler. Every time I come across them, I wan to chunk them out in the friggin yard. Hey BIgDawgFan, come to my B'day Herf and I'll give ya one. Just kidding, I save those for....., hell, I can't think of a reason.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

grenadier u


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Oh, there have been a bunch!

Fighting Cock: paid 9 bucks for a bundle of 20 on cbid. I got ripped off!

Flor Del Todo: mixed filler puros indios. wow bad.

Cremosa: will destroy all sense of taste for at least three days.

JR Alternatives: the only alternative thing to them is not smoking. bleh!

JR 5 Stars: they taste like inky newspaper.

Sherpa: tastes like dirty peanuts and the aroma smells like ass. Bad combo!

Acids: bought a sampler years back. they smell like the potpurri my grandmother used to keep in her bathroom. I imagine the they taste about the same as well.

Lars Tetens: stay away! these are so bad, like acids, only dirtier!

Guantanamera: yea they have some cuban flavor. too bad the rest tastes like fertilizer.

Perdomos: they all suck. everyone of them is just nasty.

Quorum: the epitome of suck. Quite possibly the worst cigars i've ever attempted to smoke.

Puros Indios: Rolando may inspect everyone of them but he sure as [email protected]%k doesn't taste test em. ugh!


----------



## Ender (Dec 31, 2007)

bigben said:


> CAO Maduro, dont know or remember shich line, but it felt like sucking a bowling ball through a coffee stir straw.... and the taste i can only deescribe as inhaling the left overs of last nights camp fire on a windy day, thats WHEN you could get any flavor, you had ot recoupe between draws or you would pass out from exhaustion!


I had a similar experience with a CAO Maduro. I gave up on it after a few minutes and lit something else.


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

Peterson, tasted worse than pipe tobacco.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Bances.
And anything from Thompson.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

About a year ago in my car I had a RP 92 that was shaped like a short story....I've had this cigar in other vitolas but this one tasted like vomit with a hint of ass....


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Oh, there have been a bunch!
> 
> JR Alternatives: the only alternative thing to them is not smoking. bleh!


Those are awful. Worst cigar I have smoked in years...


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> Those are awful. Worst cigar I have smoked in years...


are the JR alternatives really that bad? I was thinking of ordering a bundle sometime


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it was a Mac Gold label, then a CAO MX2. 

I used to smoke acids (sorry noob here, but I like sweet stuff) I havn't had one sence I have been here. Had a C-note (small cigairello that my father in law likes) a month back, I didn't like it.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

chupacabrah said:


> are the JR alternatives really that bad? I was thinking of ordering a bundle sometime


Yes, they really are that bad.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

bolio said:


> this may ruffle a few feathers but the worst i had was a mc no.2. im thinking that maybe i just got a bad one or a fake maybe.


I've had great #2's and awful #2's. They can be a little inconsistent, IMO.


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

I've had two that stand out. The first was a camacho brown label I think it was a diplomat it kinda reminded me of smoiking a dried out hollow stick when I was akid running around in the woods. The other was a 5 vegas limitada. I know alot of people love these but the only ones I like in the 5 vegas line is the miami.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Mac. Maduro...among MANY! I swear I've smoked more bad one's than good!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

Royal Jamaica Gold Belicoso.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Spect said:


> Don Kiki..
> 
> It was a freebie from a retailer but WTF was I thinking? What a horrible name. The smell was awesome after it had mellowed out for a while, but once I lit it it smelled like dirty jockstrap.


Which one was it? I kind of like the Brown label.


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

aeroswat said:


> Worst I've had, 5Vegas Golduu, got pulled in by fancy band got some of off CBid


I really like these and see some good reviews on them. I'm personally into the mild stuff. Goes to show how different people's tastes can be.


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

chupacabrah said:


> are the JR alternatives really that bad? I was thinking of ordering a bundle sometime


Just don't think they are going to taste like what they are supposed to be alternatives of.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Yes, they really are that bad.


:tpd:


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119413
* Cojimar Exotics

Not sure why I thought it would be a good idea to smoke something that smells like tea...

It tasted like pain with saccharin stapled to it.

*u

-pm


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I couldn't smoke much of the RP Fusion.


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

Cotton said:


> Just don't think they are going to taste like what they are supposed to be alternatives of.


ah, at this point in my newbness, I wouldn't know the difference :ss
I'll still try them out.

I still don't have a "worst" cigar yet....I haven't really tried anything that made me gag or anything.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Anything Padron, sorry boys but tried several and they ALL suck (harsh through and through). I was also going to say anything Ghurka but I had a Ghurka Black puro which was pretty good. I think they should cut down there line a bit..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

chupacabrah said:


> ah, at this point in my newbness, I wouldn't know the difference :ss
> I'll still try them out.
> 
> I still don't have a "worst" cigar yet....I haven't really tried anything that made me gag or anything.


Well, if you try the JR alts you'll have a new benchmark for bad :r


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

aeroswat said:


> Worst I've had, 5Vegas Golduu


:tpd: that and anything Rolando Reyes makes u


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

Gurkha Genghis Khan, but I believe it may have been a bad batch.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

JamesRoberts said:


> Gurkha Genghis Khan, but I believe it may have been a bad batch.


No, I don't think so


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

It would be a tie between 'Habanos Puros' and 'Cuba's Famous Brands'u (knockoffs of CCs) sold by Mr. Bundles. I'll lick a public urinal in hell before I try either of those again.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

chupacabrah said:


> ah, at this point in my newbness, I wouldn't know the difference :ss
> I'll still try them out.
> 
> I still don't have a "worst" cigar yet....I haven't really tried anything that made me gag or anything.


I have to disagree. Just because you are "new" to cigars, should give you an excuse try the worst of the worst cigars... Why would you do that? Anyone could tell the difference even if they hated cigars, we are not talking about telling a ERDM from a Cohiba blind kind of difference...

Why would you ever even want to subject yourself to something that could make you gag? For the $2.00 the cigar cost, I would $5.00 to never smoke one again...


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

the only bad smoke ive had so far is an aristof perfecto. it tasted like licking a battery while chewing a mouthful of dirt. yuck.....:hn


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> I have to disagree. Just because you are "new" to cigars, should give you an excuse try the worst of the worst cigars... Why would you do that? Anyone could tell the difference even if they hated cigars, we are not talking about telling a ERDM from a Cohiba blind kind of difference...
> 
> Why would you ever even want to subject yourself to something that could make you gag? For the $2.00 the cigar cost, I would $5.00 to never smoke one again...


Noooo, I don't mean I INTEND to find a bad cigar. Just I assume everyone's tastes are different, and I've read of some people liking some blends of the JR alts (like the Punch, or the Montecristos).

I wouldn't try to subject myself to something awful, if I can avoid it. I don't think the fiance will really spring for me spending much over $2 a cigar right now anyway, so I've gotta be picky as I can, while still trying new things....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

chupacabrah said:


> Noooo, I don't mean I INTEND to find a bad cigar. Just I assume everyone's tastes are different, and I've read of some people liking some blends of the JR alts (like the Punch, or the Montecristos).
> 
> I wouldn't try to subject myself to something awful, if I can avoid it. I don't think the fiance will really spring for me spending much over $2 a cigar right now anyway, so I've gotta be picky as I can, while still trying new things....


Instead of springing for a cigar that the majority of us here will tell you is bad, why not hop onto TxMatt's cheap smoke thread and find a 2 dollar cigar that is actually good? When it comes to good cheapies, nobody here is more cheap than Matt!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Instead of springing for a cigar that the majority of us here will tell you is bad, why not hop onto TxMatt's cheap smoke thread and find a 2 dollar cigar that is actually good? When it comes to good cheapies, nobody here is more cheap than Matt!


You're right Joe, Matt is the man when it comes to good cheap cigars! Here is the thread and it rocks!! http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=57242

Nothing has still topped the Tamboril and Cremosa for the worst cigar(s) I have ever had. Not counting Acid's. u


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

I will definitely do that then, Thanks for the headsup! :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

RP Vintage any of 'em
Macanudo any of 'em
Olor Paco (Tasted like I was smokin pennies)
and Indian Tabac.... I like 'em like an ex girlfriend....I only want 'em when I'm good and liquored!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> ACID Blondie
> 
> Like smokin a girl with too much perfume and without the girl.
> And not in a good way.....
> ...


I agree, the Blondie is one of the worst I ever had! More like the Nasty! :hn

Read my review:

http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdatabase/product.asp?pkID=5022&showprod=yes&catpkID=1


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2007)

anything made by:

perdomo---had one, made me so sick i had to brush my teeth and go to bed.

Punch--they all taste like dish washing liquid to me!?


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the first cigars I ever tried was a Montecristo counterfeit. I should have checked out the Cigar Aficionado counterfeit website (below) before smoking it. My wife warned me that it smelled bad. I woke up the next morning with a bad taste, and my mouth tasted like ass for the rest of the day.

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Static/Counterfeit/countgal.html

I already trashed the ACID Blondie, but here are a few more that newbies such as myself should avoid if possible.

The Thompson Paso Doble and the Thompson Don Lugo.


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

Victor Sinclair *


Although there are a couple I haven't tried.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

One that I had alone...


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

SHERPA!! Tastes like.... a Sherpa's butt.


----------



## Galaxie_xl (Oct 21, 2007)

BillyCigars said:


> SHERPA!! Tastes like.... a Sherpa's butt.


How would you know?:BS


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Joe told me :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Nothing has still topped the Tamboril and Cremosa for the worst cigar(s) I have ever had. Not counting Acid's. u


Those are the two worst I have ever had, with the Cremosa being the worst of the worst. My reviews of those:



icehog3 on 5/26/2005 said:


> *Tamboril*
> 
> I decide to smoke the Tamboril in the parking garage near where I work. Pulling the cigar from its cellophane jail, I swear I have seen this cigar before. Finally, it comes to me&#8230;it is just the same as the Cuban Cohibas I bought from the guy walking the beach in Cancun last summer. A squeeze reveals a spongy construction, much like a contraceptive sponge prior to insertion.
> 
> ...


Of cigars I have bought myself....Don Mateo. They were advertised in a major magazine as the "World's Best Cheap Cigar" about 10 years ago. I split a bundle with a co-worker, smoked one and pitched the rest.

As for brands that some people love and I don't, I have never met a Gurkha or a Carlos Torano cigar I cared for.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

:r:r :tpd: - Best review ever!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BillyCigars said:


> :r:r :tpd: - Best review ever!


It won a prize.  :r


----------



## drvr01 (Aug 22, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> Yes, they really are that bad.


Check the pics. Thats a real feather. I bought my daughter a 10mp camera for Christmas.
As soon as she lets me use it I`ll send better pics.
I kept that rocket.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> It won a prize.


More Tamborils?

:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BillyCigars said:


> More Tamborils?
> 
> :r


Thankfully, no. I am not sure if that would have made me suicidal or homicidal.


----------



## Galaxie_xl (Oct 21, 2007)

I see how you achieved rank of Admiral with that review! :tu
Very nice, one question... Upper half or Lower half?:ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Don Tomas Cameroon Robusto - I bought it from a local B/M several years ago. It was not to my liking. I believe it was not properly stored prior to being displayed. I've smoked a recent release with better results. :2


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a very fresh Dominican Cohiba that when i smoked it smelled like cat piss. What sucked even more was I was with a friend and his uncle and we went to hooters for UFC fight night. I smelled like amonia and it was the first and last Cohiba that I will ever smoke....well if someone wants to send a cuban Cohiba I could give them another try


----------



## sames (Oct 23, 2007)

Acid Blondie....YUCK!


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

sames said:


> Acid Blondie....YUCK!


These were pretty much my first cigar and I liked them. I had a Kuba Kuba back in September and didnt like it too much. Fuente is alot better


----------



## Finfan (Feb 5, 2007)

la aroma de cuba. 

i had read they were good, but i recall it tasted like newspaper (not that ive ever smoked newspaper but what i imagine it to taste like) I was new then, so maybe it was my newness, but it kinda traumatized me.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

CAO Candella.
Smoked about a third of it and put it out. Tasted like fresh cut grass. Saved it in an old coffee can and the next time I mowed the lawn I sent it back to where it came from.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

sames said:


> Acid Blondie....YUCK!


I'm with you on that! They are not worth a second try, especially not for the price.


----------



## tjwheels (Feb 19, 2006)

My worst of many - El Major Espresso

Just want to add I have been laughing my butt off reading some of these reviews. My two favorite reviews;

_Darrell - CAO Gold Churchill, "...butt hair rolled in a brown lunch bag..."

Leitner - Gurhka Vintage, "...mine tasted like moldy cardboard soaked in cat piss..."_


----------



## sames (Oct 23, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> I'm with you on that! They are not worth a second try, especially not for the price.


They taste like they were not infused, but sprayed...with Lysol.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

worst cigar to date.....Maroma natural


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Drew Estates Pimp Stick:hn


----------



## nuke999 (Nov 10, 2006)

The worst for me so far is the Acid Kuba-Kuba. The aroma was bad and I couldn't get the taste out of my mouth for 3 days. Awful.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Macanduo Gold Leaf. It really wasn't the taste that bothered me, it was more along the lines of the LACK of taste. I swear, it was almost as vapid and airy as some of the chicks in the Poly Sci. department at my college. The fact that I paid almost $7 made me weep bitter tears of anguish and pain. I did end up drying those tears with a Curlyhead, which I throughly enjoyed.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

sames said:


> They taste like they were not infused, but sprayed...with Lysol.


Here is my review of the Blondie from Top25 (I hope you like):

_Blonde is not her true color. This little cigar looks deceivingly petite and adorable but she is a strong devilish mistress. Someone at ACID should have named this one "Nasty". I smoked the ACID Nasty and enjoyed it. This one starts out with a sweet taste and quickly takes you for a ride down a path you might not want to go. I have had the Kuba Kuba (see my review) and enjoyed the sweet flavor. The Blondie tricks you into thinking she is sweet and then smacks you in the mouth. ACID, I will keep coming back for the Kuba Kuba but I am forever leaving Blondie alone._


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> Puros Indios: Rolando may inspect everyone of them but he sure as [email protected]%k doesn't taste test em. ugh!


:tpd: and :r:r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Montecristo Platinum...I muscled through three puffs and then broke it in half...it was that bad.


----------



## Sames Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2007)

Worst one I've ever had was a RP Vintage 1990. Must've been a rogue stick. That's what I'm hoping at least.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Sames Reincarnated said:


> Worst one I've ever had was a RP Vintage 1990. Must've been a rogue stick. That's what I'm hoping at least.


Might give them another try. Those are some tasty ones! the 1992 is even better (in my opinion, of course!)


----------



## acruce (Dec 29, 2007)

Free Cuba.I didn't care much for...kind of harsh..


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

acruce said:


> Free Cuba.I didn't care much for...kind of harsh..


yeah but it has a boob on the band

:r


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

R&J maduro and 62 padron both were bum cus late i tryed it again and like them both. 

but cigar that i have tryed a few times and i dont like is a savoy


----------



## acruce (Dec 29, 2007)

rx2010 said:


> yeah but it has a boob on the band
> 
> :r


LOL that it does........:dr


----------



## joshtpa (Dec 19, 2007)

For me its the Pirates Gold by Rolando Reyes. This cigar is unsmokable. I have tried 4 now to be sure that it was not a bad one. It tastes like someone rolled up urine soaked newspaper, kitty litter, and windex in a piece of tree bark. It is god awful


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

la aroma de cuba


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Joya del Rey. How he could have had much joya with this dog, I'll never know!


----------



## SD_Dave (Oct 20, 2007)

A cheap unbanded cigar at my local B&M, I think it was called a "counterfeit cuban". I didn't necessarily think it would be good, but I didn't think it would be that bad either. 2nd place is a Fuente Brevas. I was looking for an OK inexpensive short smoke and did not enjoy that one at all.


----------



## heatmiser (Nov 28, 2007)

SD Dave - I think I had the same "Counterfeit Cuban" you purchased. I bought 2 at Liberty on Claremont Mesa Blvd about a month ago. It was so bad! I took about 5 puffs and tossed them both.


----------



## SD_Dave (Oct 20, 2007)

heatmiser said:


> SD Dave - I think I had the same "Counterfeit Cuban" you purchased. I bought 2 at Liberty on Claremont Mesa Blvd about a month ago. It was so bad! I took about 5 puffs and tossed them both.


That would be the same one.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

rx2010 said:


> Gurhka Vintage, grossest thing ever
> 
> it's like grass rolled in lunch sack





Leitner said:


> :tpd:
> Gee, yours sounds pretty tasty compared to the one I smoked. Mine tasted like moldy cardboard soaked in cat piss. Grass would have been an improvement.
> Kelly





BradSacramento said:


> I agree with the previous member about the Gurkha Vintage. I like my other Gurkhas. I got two of the "vintage" cigars in a sampler and it does taste like grass clippings. Not that I've ever smoked grass clippings.
> 
> Brad


Another vote for Gurkha Vintage. Absolutely disgusting! u However, instead of grass clippings, I agree with the cardboard comment. I compared mine to a greasy pizza box with 3 day old pizza left in it, chopped up and stuffed into a tobacco leaf....so moldy cardboard but instead of cat piss I'd say a hint of onion and green pepper u u


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

yourchoice said:


> Another vote for Gurkha Vintage. Absolutely disgusting! u However, instead of grass clippings, I agree with the cardboard comment. I compared mine to a greasy pizza box with 3 day old pizza left in it, chopped up and stuffed into a tobacco leaf....so moldy cardboard but instead of cat piss I'd say a hint of onion and green pepper u u


Frankenstein say "Gurkha BAAAAAAAAAAAAD". :r


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

sames said:


> Acid Blondie....YUCK!


:tpd: even more, any ACID. Yuck

tt:cb


----------



## JJVaughn (Sep 10, 2007)

One of the Acids, I've managed to block most of the experience out so I don't remember which one. Lit it, took one puff, nearly hurled, put it out, ran into the house and ate about a loaf of bread in a futile attempt to kill the taste.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I have one to add to the list. Due Mondi! These were some dry cured Italian abomination meant to be cut in half and shared. Unless you were trying to make enemies, I can't imagine sharing those turds with any friends I know. I bought these to hand out at PaulMac's wedding (which I missed) and Chris (redbaron) manned up and smoked both halves at the big Jersey herf awile back(along with the band!). Just the farkin smell was awfull, like a giant burning elephant dump. Horrific stench aside, the taste, ugh. I took a draw, if death has a taste, Due Mondi is it. Kind like liver smeared in olive oil :hn


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

Perdomo hands down. Can't remember exactly which one it was (I think it was the reserve) but the thought that came to mind as I smoked it was "metallic shit". :BS


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

No pondering here.
Acid Kuba Kuba.
I think they screwed up naming it. 
Should'a put a 'Don' someting or other in there somewhere. 
It might have tasted better, but I doubt it.
Reminded me of cheap, rancid cologne.

Runner up of course would be that Guantanamera Cristale.
It did make good mulch though.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Bucanero Salsa. Lit one up yesterday while at the cigar bar and it made it for one minute when the overwhelming taste of grass (the yard clipping kind, not the Maui wowie kind) just ruined it for me and it went promptly into the trash. Even the lady behind the bar agreed with me that it was a dud and she doesn't smoke cigars!


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

I've got another one to add to the list from Thompson's. La Perla Habana Cobre. I wish i had something to compare it too like all the other colorful descriptions but the only thing I can say is that my dog refused to walk with me when I smoked it!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigDawgFan said:


> my dog refused to walk with me when I smoked it!


Now THAT'S a bad cigar!! :r


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I've actually smoked a cremosa.. so yup. Cremosa. 
When I say I'd rather smoke most gas station varieties than a cremosa,
I'm as serious as a heart attack.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

I know this will make me sound like a terrible snob (that I am) but the cigar I least enjoyed was a Cuban Montecristo No. 2 Obus. The stuff everybody says is so great and one of the best Montes in their line-up is what I liked least. Didn't burn well, was too overpowering, bitter, just not good. And I did try three or four over a period of two years from top vendors. I have tried other Montes also and could never find one I liked. Seems not to be my brand. On the other hand I once bought some Camacho Corojo Salomon cigars and they were great and not too expensive. The only problem is that I never found them again.

Till


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

yourchoice said:


> Another vote for Gurkha Vintage. Absolutely disgusting! u However, instead of grass clippings, I agree with the cardboard comment. I compared mine to a greasy pizza box with 3 day old pizza left in it, chopped up and stuffed into a tobacco leaf....so moldy cardboard but instead of cat piss I'd say a hint of onion and green pepper u u


that is the best gurkha yet for me. i have tryed about 4 diff ones and i hate them all so far gurkha is not for me. also they call them acids for a reason.

any one ever have a don elais or somthing like that dirt cheap


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

I've been smoking around 18 years and just had the worst cigar I've ever smoked, a Camacho 1962 Pefecto. I have no idea why I bought these. I guess I just had a "dumb a** attack". They were a C.I. special.

I'm a maduro smoker and should stay with what I know. The little perfecto had a very fragile wrapper and the two bands (yes, two bands. They took up 3/4s of the cigar) were the most difficult bands to remove that I've ever seen. The cigar cut and lit OK but, right off the bat, the wrapper stuck to my lips and came off.

The smoke smelled like a burning manure pile. The cigar was harsh, bitter but, naturally, I continued to smoke it to see if the cigar had any redeaming value (and to get my money's worth.) It tasted horrible right up to the bitter end.

If this is a $2.50 cigar, the La Flordita naturals I bought ($.85 on sale) should be a $25.00 cigar. If this Camacho was the only cigar left in the world to smoke, I'd quit smoking.

WyoBob


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

WyoBob said:


> I've been smoking around 18 years and just had the worst cigar I've ever smoked, a Camacho 1962 Pefecto. I have no idea why I bought these. I guess I just had a "dumb a** attack". They were a C.I. special.
> 
> I'm a maduro smoker and should stay with what I know. The little perfecto had a very fragile wrapper and the two bands (yes, two bands. They took up 3/4s of the cigar) were the most difficult bands to remove that I've ever seen. The cigar cut and lit OK but, right off the bat, the wrapper stuck to my lips and came off.
> 
> ...


I got one of these in a Camacho sampler and I agree with what you are saying. I quit at the halfway point. Luckily I only wasted my money on one of them. :tu I love the Camacho Corojo though.


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

No question, hands down.....Casa Torano. HORRIBLE!!!!! u


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

ja3480 said:


> la aroma de cuba


ja3480, I know you have smoked worse. lol


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'll have to say most anything i've ever smoked by Perdomo (esp. Lot 23 and that stupid Golf cigar. haha) as well as a Felipe Gregorio Tres Capas....wow, that thing was bad! u

JWR


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

JamesRoberts said:


> Gurkha Genghis Khan, but I believe it may have been a bad batch.


wait....i forgot to add this to my list. i highly doubt you got a bad batch...i bought a fiver from cbid once, and damn.....i think i gave away three of em. never again, brother...never again.

JWR


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I had a Gurhka Vintage that burned so fast up one side along with making so much bad smoke that the smoke alarm went off.Thank goodness it gave me a excuse to drown that sucker in the canal:hn


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

KASR said:


> Montecristo Platinum...I muscled through three puffs and then broke it in half...it was that bad.


WOW. That USED to be one of my favs...Havent had one in a while but will have to revisit!


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two contenders, a matacan that had a strong taste of cat pee at the beginning, had a very tight draw (even though this could actually be construed as a feature given the taste of the smoke ) and tasted like stale wood and compost heap. 

The other was a Muniemaker that again had a cat pee like ordor pre smoke (is this some curing chemical or just aging ammonia?) and that I actually finished. There was about an inch in the middle of it that tasted ok - that actually led me to have enough hope of improvement to finish it and I'm sorry I did. I don't think I will ever forget the taste of this cigar. Sour, salty, decomposing plant matter, green, a very strong boquet of stumpwater. I didn't even get the usual nicotene lift, the cigar just went from yuck at the beginning to nicotene hiccups at the end with a slight feeling of queasiness after. 

This cigar by the way, is a connecticut puro, binder wrapper and filler an all american cigar. This was part of its attraction to me, curiosity about how an american puro would smoke. Supossedly this was americas best selling cigar for a hundred years or so. If that is true I can easily see how your averge american cigar smoker would give this up for cheap machine made cigarettes as soon as they became available. It was terrible. All that said, this cigar seems to have a dedicated following. So somebody likes 'em.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Don't remember the names but my one and only experience with Thompsons. Tasted like rolled and dried roof moss. I know one of them was an Empresario. Bad, bad, bad.

It was at that point I knew what evil tasted like.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thompson Company Brand any dam one of them... I've only was stupid enough to try one


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

Will_S said:


> I have two contenders, a matacan that had a strong taste of cat pee at the beginning, had a very tight draw (even though this could actually be construed as a feature given the taste of the smoke ) and tasted like stale wood and compost heap.
> 
> The other was a Muniemaker that again had a cat pee like ordor pre smoke (is this some curing chemical or just aging ammonia?) and that I actually finished. There was about an inch in the middle of it that tasted ok - that actually led me to have enough hope of improvement to finish it and I'm sorry I did. I don't think I will ever forget the taste of this cigar. Sour, salty, decomposing plant matter, green, a very strong boquet of stumpwater. I didn't even get the usual nicotene lift, the cigar just went from yuck at the beginning to nicotene hiccups at the end with a slight feeling of queasiness after.
> 
> This cigar by the way, is a connecticut puro, binder wrapper and filler an all american cigar. This was part of its attraction to me, curiosity about how an american puro would smoke. Supossedly this was americas best selling cigar for a hundred years or so. If that is true I can easily see how your averge american cigar smoker would give this up for cheap machine made cigarettes as soon as they became available. It was terrible. All that said, this cigar seems to have a dedicated following. So somebody likes 'em.


That cat pee smell probably WAS ammonia, and if it was one can hope that a few months of age would mellow it out. I would hesitate to allow it to age alongside any vitolas that you like, though. I have often wondered what the Muniemakers are like since, like you, I would love to like an American puro. I was always just short of having enough curiosity to pull the trigger on them, however, and you seem to have done the deed for both of us, and probably some others, as well.
:bn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

the worst cigar I ever had is a Cuban one, the Guantanamera Cristales. What a piece of crap. I had one when I was still a beginner and I didn't like it at all, once I had more experience I tried another one, to see if it was just inexperience that caused me to dislike it, but hell, it was even worse. A complete waste of tobacco.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

So far all the CAOs Ive had have sucked


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> Don't remember the names but my one and only experience with Thompsons. Tasted like rolled and dried roof moss. I know one of them was an Empresario. Bad, bad, bad.


Maybe it was.......?

Joya del Rey and Equus are two that I rated "D" in my book. Even an Ibold was better!


----------



## crafty199 (Apr 3, 2008)

JPH said:


> About a year ago in my car I had a RP 92 that was shaped like a short story....I've had this cigar in other vitolas but this one tasted like vomit with a hint of ass....


:r:r:r

If it was only a hint of ass, that's okay. Anything more would be nasty!


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Lars Tetens Gorillafinger.

No doubt about it, the worst smoke i have EVER had and probably ever will.

I gagged lighting it, it tasted that bad, and the only reason i didnt leave it at that was because i said i would review one. i still only managed to smoke about half

James


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

My worst was a Cusano P1. Suffered from a strong taste of cat piss, not that I've ever tasted cat piss, but it's what I imagine it would taste like. Smoked 1/3 of it hoping it would get better, and it never did...


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

Mine was a Flor de copan, or flor de "crap in your mouth". It lit ok, but that was only a trick to take you down the road of sulfur, rotten egg, and sun bloated fishing bait pockets of flavor that hit you again and again. like most of you i tried pushing through this one...but it pushed harder...

it is funny however, some of my favorite sticks are getting trashed by many people, RP vintage, Padrons, and gurkhas...and i will even openly admit to enjoying the Don kiki red label...

to each his own.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

shemp said:


> Mine was a Flor de copan, or flor de "crap in your mouth". It lit ok, but that was only a trick to take you down the road of sulfur, rotten egg, and sun bloated fishing bait pockets of flavor that hit you again and again. like most of you i tried pushing through this one...but it pushed harder...
> 
> it is funny however, some of my favorite sticks are getting trashed by many people, RP vintage, Padrons, and gurkhas...and i will even openly admit to enjoying the Don kiki red label...
> 
> to each his own.


That, sir, is the key.
Smoke what you like. Like what you smoke.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I have to say it was a gurkha...but on the other hand I have two cohibo's in my humi that are wanting that spot of worst ever!


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

In no particular order:

Gispert =:hn

Cusano 18 =:hn


----------



## swawesome (Jun 17, 2008)

Mine was one called a Cuban Delight. I think thompson makes em. It was a flavored one called cherry jubilee. Terrible! Struggled with it for a while and then just threw it away


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I am trying so hard to remember the name of the cigar line, but I can't seem too. I believe they were Don Thomas, or something along those lines. I picked up about 10 of them for my high school graduation for me and my friends, because at the time I didn't have the money at the time to get real cigars. These things were horrible, dry as hell (and they would absorb any moisture from my humidor) and it seriously felt like the the things were filled with rocks, because of how bumpy and hard areas of the cigars were. The thing that made it all the worse is that they were all Churchill size. 

*EDIT*

Looked through the Review Database on Top25Cigar and I was able to find the cigar I was talking about. It is the Don Rex


----------



## Hoodere (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't remember the worst one, however Famous's Honduran Value Line 500 comes close.:2


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Acid Kuba Kuba


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

Hoodere said:


> I don't remember the worst one, however Famous's Honduran Value Line 500 comes close.:2


i actually love the value line 500 honduran toro habano :dr :dr very earthy and spicy...please send me any you still have i will give them a nice home...:tu


----------



## WarMace (Jun 11, 2008)

Worst thing I've smoked so far in my short career was a Olivia Series G Special G. Was at the local B&M picking up a few things and saw this little perfecto. I've had other Series Gs before and liked them so thought this might be a nice short little smoke while I browsed. Tasted like they had swept the leftover tobacco off the factory floor and put it in this little monster. Toughed it out for about and inch and a half before I gave up and went home.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Shabalula said:


> I had the same first experience with cbid, only in my case it was a fiver of Duque. God they were bad.


I'll have to agree with Shabalula, my worst was the El Duque Cognac, their verison of an infused cigar. still sucked.
See my review:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=163589


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

The only cigar that ever made me feel sick (not in a nicotine sort of way) was a Drew Estates Java. Still turns my stomach even thinking about it. :hn


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Taboo Twist Petit Corona... I have no idea what it was about this size because I've had the twist robusto and other Taboos and they've been fine. The petit corona may be that one Taboo line that I just can't stand. Which is a shame because I like the PC size overall for a quick smoke. 

I couldn't get much taste out of the smoke, and worse yet, at one point; I smelled armpit that gave me flashbacks of being put in a headlock in high school wrestling. At first I thought it was me, but then my friend smoked one next to me and the same thing. First cigar I've thrown over my balcony before finishing.


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

Ok. let me think about this.
As for handmades, it's a tossup between the Don Brotto and the Cremosa.

Worst Machine Made has to be a Swisher.

All three of them burned like a tire fire, and made me gag towards the end.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

SmokinAFuente said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Gispert =:hn
> 
> Cusano 18 =:hn


That's crazy, because I love both of those two when I'm wanting a mild but tasty smoke...


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

dkbmusic said:


> That's crazy, because I love both of those two when I'm wanting a mild but tasty smoke...


I gotta agree with the first guy. Funny thing is I thought I was the only one who hated these two brands.


----------



## JAK3 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'll admit, I was already having a bad day. Nothing sounded better than chillin with some good music, liquid libation, and a cigar. As I am trying to force my way through this La Gloria Cubana Reserva ... Maduro, my attempt at relaxation has been overcome by an overwhelming urge to put it out in my own eye. I'm going to ball up some aluminum foil, find a port-a-john to wet it in, drop it in the vaccum bag, shake vigorously, insert in mouth and chew madly in the hopes that the attrocity I have subjected my palette to will be abatted. I think I'll follow up with a gargle of 5 O'clock for sanitation purposes...

Perhaps the other four will fare well with aging as I hope my rage will have abatted once this splitting headache is no longer rendering me incapable of walking across the room to retrieve them from the humidor and send them hurtling into the neighbor's yard.


----------



## Barney Jr (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine is a toss up between the small Maker's Mark things, and my roommate's go to- The Peach Flavored Cheyennes. If you are not familiar with Cheyennes, treat them as strangers with candy...with no pants and bumps in their nethers. If you took feces, rolled it in flavored paperleaf, stuck a filter on the end, smoked it, then sucked on a rotten peach...it might actually be better than these things.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

You can add the liga privada no 9, hookhah cigars, any of the rum/bourbon/brandy/congac cigars, the boris 11 maduro and a gispert to my list...


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

SmokinAFuente said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Gispert =:hn
> 
> Cusano 18 =:hn





dkbmusic said:


> That's crazy, because I love both of those two when I'm wanting a mild but tasty smoke...





mtg972 said:


> I gotta agree with the first guy. Funny thing is I thought I was the only one who hated these two brands.


I know a lot of people love these, but the few of each I've smoked had a hint of wet newspaper. But I'm sure others have the same opinion of some sticks I like.


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

I can't remember if I posted this yet... 
Fighting Cock... a crummy cigar from the Phillipenes (sp?) circa 1998.
Holy hell, what a dog rocket.


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

A recent post on Foxwoods reminded me that I should warn people.

Do not under any circumstances smoke the Foxwoods cheapo house blend. They are the closest to the infamous Cremosa taste you can find.


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

Found two further worthy contenders for this title last week. Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Corona Maduro, and NC Cohiba Robusto.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Bances.


----------



## perikles (Feb 1, 2008)

Singles/Samplers:
Rosa Cuba 
Thompson's House Brand
Villar y Villar (from JR)

and the worst box purchase ever:
Tabantillas - still have the box in the bottom of the coolerdor from 11 years ago (cheap purchase during the 90s boom). Pulled out a stick a few months back and the horrid flavor profile had not changed at all.


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Te-Amo. Once in a lifetime mistake. That'd be what I get for supporting national cigars.


----------



## Yitlin (Jul 1, 2008)

Bolivar of some type. Local B&M was giving them away with a 3 stick purchase. Wasn't enjoying it much, but it WAS free...wife came out on the porch, grabbed it out of my mouth and threw it into the yard. Apparently it didn't have the greatest aroma whilst burning...


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

A Don Lugo, one of Thompson Cigar's house blends. Some came with my first humidor I bought when I started smoking stogies four years ago. That cigar was "green"! It almost made me sick. I threw all of them away and haven't smoked one since.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

dustinhayden said:


> A Don Lugo, one of Thompson Cigar's house blends. Some came with my first humidor I bought when I started smoking stogies four years ago. That cigar was "green"! It almost made me sick. I threw all of them away and haven't smoked one since.


 Try their candela wrapped Iguana. It's green and tastes like Iguana too! :ss


----------



## ActionAndy (Jul 9, 2008)

Yitlin said:


> Bolivar of some type. Local B&M was giving them away with a 3 stick purchase. Wasn't enjoying it much, but it WAS free...wife came out on the porch, grabbed it out of my mouth and threw it into the yard. Apparently it didn't have the greatest aroma whilst burning...


That's actually how my ex-girlfriend lost her left hand. Snapple cap fact.

On Focus: I can't say this is the worst cigar I've ever had as far as taste was concerned, but by far my most disappointing smoke. The other night I finally decided to give my Krisotff Matador a try. I bought it a few months ago while picking up some random singles and completely forgot about it. But looking at it I remembered exactly why I bought it; these things are just gorgeous to look at.

Flavor itself was a little...underwhelming. But what really pissed me off was that after the first two inches the wrapper suddenly unwound and fell right off the damn thing. This has never happened to me before.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

On a road trip right now. Son (21) and I went to JR's in NC. There was a good selection, but the prices were pretty much just standard B&M prices, except... the JR Bundle sticks. They were pretty cheap, so I thought we'd get a couple singles of them, then if they were good, pick up a whole bundle on the way back home.

We got a couple of the "compare to (Cuban) Cohiba." Tried to smoke them this afternoon.
Initial build: loose, one had a torn cap (surprised to see that, as I inspected them b/f buying and thought I had put back all the torn ones.
Cold draw: an odd taste I can't describe - not bad per se, but just not quite right.
First 1/3: didn't taste too bad at first, had some "cubanesque" hints and some "off" flavors. Son didn't like it at all at first
2nd 1/3: losing the "premium" hints and starting to taste like swamp water. Seriously, swamp water. Never had a cigar taste like that. Son said his tasted like licking a horse.
Last 1/3: didn't get there - we pitched them about 2 inches in. Son said he was starting to feel a bit sick from it, and not from vitamin N.

We won't be buying a bundle


----------



## joegalvanized (Jun 2, 2013)

Drew Estate Dark Angel. Well reviewed on Famous, so maybe it's just me. Or maybe I just smoked a "bad" one. I surely have no desire to smoke another...


----------



## BMPstaff (Apr 24, 2013)

A padilla cazadores that was too young


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Moro said:


> Te-Amo. Once in a lifetime mistake. That'd be what I get for supporting national cigars.


Oh that's funny, brought back some bad memories. My dad would bring me a few back of Te-Amo's i usually put them in the bottom of the humidor. About a year later, i was running low and decided to give those a try.... I don't think i got through a third of it. Tried another one about a month later, but that taste, just couldn't get over it, and it ended up feeding the roses.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't know if this is blasphemy to some or not, but I smoked a NC Romeo y Julieta Vintage a few weeks ago that tasted like rolled up newspaper. There was never a single note of any flavor to it. I'm still a noob, though.


----------



## Liquid Electron (Jul 12, 2013)

Graycliff G2

My dad and I got a couple in a sampler we went in on, lit them up, about a minute and a half later we exchanged a look and snubbed them as hard as possible into the nearest hard surface. Just...ugh...ack.


----------



## RTChallenger13 (Jul 1, 2013)

Without a doubt Royal Nicaraguan by J Fuego. Imagine a piece of sidewalk chalk hollowed out and stuffed with empty dish soap boxes. I wish I was kidding and I wish it was an anomaly, but I smoked 11 out of the 20 I bought just to make sure. Hell I even spaced out the time and changed the RH a few times. My friends, I think i actually took 11 years off of my life smoking those, pray for me.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Liquid Electron said:


> Graycliff G2
> 
> My dad and I got a couple in a sampler we went in on, lit them up, about a minute and a half later we exchanged a look and snubbed them as hard as possible into the nearest hard surface. Just...ugh...ack.


I got one of those in a sampler last year two, and I agree. It was pretty terrible and burned poorly too. When I see the $15+/per cigar Graycliffs on some of these websites I kinda scratch my head. Even if I regularly spent that much on a single cigar, I wouldn't try one of those just based off their low-end junk.


----------



## sotnomore (Jun 6, 2013)

The worst for me was the famous 4000 corona maduro.
Tasted like nothing but chemicals. Tried to rest them three months.
Still the same.


----------



## StoutGar (Jul 26, 2013)

Most memorable bad cigar for me has to be a "Fohiba" a buddy brought back from Costa Rica. Smell was horrendous and tasted like burning paper.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

StoutGar said:


> Most memorable bad cigar for me has to be a "Fohiba" a buddy brought back from Costa Rica. Smell was horrendous and tasted like burning paper.


That's because it probably was burning paper!! :third:

Graycliff G2 is pretty high on my worst cigar list also!


----------



## StoutGar (Jul 26, 2013)

CopGTP said:


> That's because it probably was burning paper!! :third:
> 
> Graycliff G2 is pretty high on my worst cigar list also!


I was however, surprised with the construction. Draw was decent and burned straight haha. Luckily I brought backups that night. :hat:


----------



## T.E.Fox (Jul 11, 2013)

Luis Martinez Privateer Maduro.

Tried it out because it was cheap, felt funny and plugged when it arrived, looked like it was wrapped in an old corn husk. Draw was like sucking a walrus through a garden hose, tasted like wet dirt with a touch of rectal matter. Might have been bad luck, but I'm not going back for the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Too bad you guys had bad experiences w/ the G2s. I really dig them. They're not my absolute faves, but they're definitely on my get-some-if-they're-cheap-and-I-have-room-in-my-humi list.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

a fake monte #2


----------



## Arsene Lupin (Dec 17, 2013)

Last Saturday, there I was in my mancave, admiring a C.A.O. Italia Ciao; lovely cigar, excellent construction, lovely wrapper, nice pre-draw, the works. I lit a fire in the grate, poured myself a glass of Highland Park to clear my palate, and then I lit up the Italia. And the floodgates of memory opened up...

Taste and memory are funny things. Back when I was a kid, one day my little brother and I rolled up some cigarettes; we used looseleaf notepaper and Scotch tape as the wrappers, and in lieu of tobacco, we used shavings from our pencil sharpener. We weren't entirely clear on the concept of filters, so we didn't put filters on them. I shudder to think of what we might have used; Styrofoam, perhaps, or asbestos pipe insulation. Regardless, after we'd rolled them up and tamped them down, we lit them in our backyard, behind the jungle gym. I took one puff before completely reconsidering the wisdom of taking up smoking at a single-digit age. My brother stopped after his second puff; he was always pretty hardcore. 

Anyhow, I'd completely forgotten that incident. I hadn't thought about it in literally decades, until I lit up that Italia. To be fair, it was much nicer than that first attempt at a cigarette. It lacked the earthshatteringly, crushingly powerful notes of lead, yellow paint, and burning Scotch tape that so overwhelmed my palate as a young boy. And it didn't dribble pencil shavings onto my tongue. In fact, the lovely, voluminous smoke actually tasted of tobacco. Fairly harsh and acrid tobacco, mind you, with nothing that would constitute redeeming characteristics in a cigar, though, and it was the harshness and unpleasantness of the smoke that brought back the memory of my first smoke. I tried very hard, but couldn't force myself to smoke more than three quarters of an inch.


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

BlueDevil07 said:


> I don't know if this is blasphemy to some or not, but I smoked a NC Romeo y Julieta Vintage a few weeks ago that tasted like rolled up newspaper. There was never a single note of any flavor to it. I'm still a noob, though.


I smoked a RyJ House of Montage the other day, compliment of Famous, and had the exact same experience. There was absolutely no favor.


----------



## David Xuejia (Nov 21, 2013)

There was a giant, souvenir-bat sized Churchill cigar with a Thompson Cigar label on it included in a sampler bag I either bought absent-mindedly or got free with a purchase back when I was even noobier than I am now. My goodness that was horrible. It was like bat-guano wrapped in goat intestines and then dipped in paraformaldehyde. I shudder even thinking about it. I swear I dont even think there was tobacco in there. Blech! uke:
There was another one in there with a similar label which I swear was sawdust wrapped in paper.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Found a Don Lugo at least eight years old in the bottom of my coolerdor. Do not even remember buying it (from Thompson's house brand.)Burn, draw and appearance, including a beautiful golden yello-cello were good to great. Taste on the other hand was probably what I can only imagine an empty toilet paper roll loaded with barnyard hay cleaned out of a stall that had been to long under the horse.


----------



## tabman (Dec 16, 2013)

For me its been pinar p2000 i would rather have a phillie blunt over anonther one of theseainkiller:


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

Arsene Lupin said:


> ... one day my little brother and I rolled up some cigarettes; we used looseleaf notepaper and Scotch tape as the wrappers, and in lieu of tobacco, we used shavings from our pencil sharpener ...


ROFL! You reminded me of doing something similar about 35 years ago (I was around 12), which I also hadn't thought of in DECADES. I used notebook paper and Beech-Nut Wintergreen loose-leaf "side-chew". No tape. I had to put some serious BTU's on it to get any smoke, and it was like a campfire topped with molasses and a Wint-O-Green Lifesaver. Just awful... LOL, thanks for the memory!


----------



## Arsene Lupin (Dec 17, 2013)

GrouchyDog said:


> ROFL! You reminded me of doing something similar about 35 years ago (I was around 12), which I also hadn't thought of in DECADES. I used notebook paper and Beech-Nut Wintergreen loose-leaf "side-chew". No tape. I had to put some serious BTU's on it to get any smoke, and it was like a campfire topped with molasses and a Wint-O-Green Lifesaver. Just awful... LOL, thanks for the memory!


Hey, at least you used actual tobacco of sorts . The things we do as kids are amazing. Still surprised I survived to adulthood.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Acid Kuba Kuba


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I second Acid Kuba Kuba. Horrifying...


----------



## ChiGars (Dec 11, 2013)

pmr1010 said:


> I second Acid Kuba Kuba. Horrifying...


Then I third that!! YUK!!!


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

Gurkha. Just writing that makes me want to vomit.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Mine has got to be one of the El Mejor lines; the Espresso or the Emerald. Very different from each other but equally crappy. Smoked three of each hoping that they'd improve with time and there are two of each still lurking in the depths of my humidor waiting to catch me in a weak (or drunk) moment. 

Also smoked a Fuente Curly Head one time doing yard work that almost made me puke. I've smoked some before and since that treated me fine. But that one ... whew! Tasted bad and turned my stomach.


----------



## ChiGars (Dec 11, 2013)

cigarshopper said:


> Gurkha. Just writing that makes me want to vomit.


Wow how could I forget Turdkha! Very bad!!


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

B-daddy said:


> Also smoked a Fuente Curly Head one time doing yard work that almost made me puke. I've smoked some before and since that treated me fine. But that one ... whew! Tasted bad and turned my stomach.


Brian - that's the thing with Curly Heads. Purportedly they're made with scraps from other Fuentes, so they could go either way. They're the Russian Roulette of cigars  I used to buy these, but the risk of smoking a dog rocket cancels out the thrill of getting a good smoke from a cheapie.


----------



## meanmojo (Dec 22, 2013)

Noob here. Very entertaining thread. Laughed out loud several times lol. Disappointed to see about a half dozen votes for Perdomo's seeing as I just bought 10 lot 23's from CBID. We'll see....


----------



## Callum Harris (May 29, 2013)

Some dirty ass cigar that I got from online humidor. I think it was some sort of house exclusive blend. WORST and I mean WORST bitter smoke iv'e ever tasted


----------



## tobaccoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Mi Cubano.. tasted like the smell of Pine sol .


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

For me it was a guhrka of some kind cant remember which one maybe the black dragon. There are some guhrkas I like but most I dont. And the drew estate acid line I really dont care for the artificial flavoring


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

I would greatly agree anything in the Acid line is disgusting! Yet my worst ever has got to be 5 Vegas AAA, with Flor Del Todo a close second. Both reminded me of the time I snatched my dads corn cob pipe and smoked dried corn silk thru it. Horrendous!!


----------



## JayEsseff (Dec 30, 2013)

Easy...

Thompson Empresario Conn. uke:uke:uke:


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

David Xuejia said:


> There was a giant, souvenir-bat sized Churchill cigar with a Thompson Cigar label on it included in a sampler bag I either bought absent-mindedly or got free with a purchase back when I was even noobier than I am now. My goodness that was horrible. It was like bat-guano wrapped in goat intestines and then dipped in paraformaldehyde. I shudder even thinking about it. I swear I dont even think there was tobacco in there. Blech! uke:
> There was another one in there with a similar label which I swear was sawdust wrapped in paper.


I love this thread. We wonder where cigar review descriptions of "citrus" or "leather" come from.

These are genius. "It was like bat-guano wrapped in goat intestines and then dipped in paraformaldehyde."


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Ran through all the responses and while there is a diverse group of cigars not well liked these appear to the most common disliked sticks in order.

1. Acid- Blonde & Kuba Kuba mentioned most often
2. Thompson-Any of their house brands
3. Gurkha- Vintage mentioned most often
4. CAO
5. RP


----------



## tosis (Aug 14, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Ran through all the responses and while there is a diverse group of cigars not well liked these appear to the most common disliked sticks in order.
> 
> 1. Acid- Blonde & Kuba Kuba mentioned most often
> 2. Thompson-Any of their house brands
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to go through and do that, I'll have to be a little cautious before I try those smokes.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

^I agree with most of those 5 except for CAO and RP. Had a few of each that were actually quite good IMO. The worst I ever had was a Cuban Delight Churchill (regular, not infused). Got a box of 50 for free as part of a humidor purchase. Smoked 5 of them and tossed the rest. NASTY.


----------



## Midnight_Ryder (Sep 17, 2013)

So far, Don Osvaldo by Thompson and CAO Mx2. The Osvaldo smelled like a wet yeti and tasted like tree bark and the CAO smelled nice but tasted like ashes. There is a few other Thompson house brands that I forgot the name of but they weren't as bad as these 2.


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

I am reading this thread and seeing names like AF, CAO, RP, Comacho ...

seriously?

The WORST you have ever smoked?

No one has had a sick stick that reeked of ammonia?

Or a Ron Mexico that's tastes like diesel? 

Or a plugged stick?

Give me a break!


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

I just posted an update regarding the Bahia Icon. I got a fiver and it wasn't even smokable after resting in my humidor after a month. I kept trying these and after 4 months, I got to the last one and it had no taste at all. It went from being one of the most disgusting tastes I've had in my life to having zero flavor. I'd call it my worst.

And it was also a noob purchase from Cbid.


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

A Swagg ...most horrible crap ever


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

cao mx2 as a worst!?


----------



## JayEsseff (Dec 30, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Ran through all the responses and while there is a diverse group of cigars not well liked these appear to the most common disliked sticks in order.
> 
> 1. Acid- Blonde & Kuba Kuba mentioned most often
> 2. Thompson-Any of their house brands
> ...


Wow, thanks for putting in the time!

As for #2 - Thompson sticks are usually awful (you get what you pay for), but one of the first bundles I ever grabbed was Thompson Uniques Maduro in Robusto, and they actually were enjoyable for less than a buck a stick.

#4 - In my admittedly limited experience, I have found CAO to be the most inconsistent among their lines. One of my worse cigar experiences was with a CAO Brazilia. I've tried two, the first literally had a tree branch inside of it, and was completely pulgged. Tossed it, and then lit up the seocnd one, it burned uneven and started to tunnel ⅓ through, tasted like stale ashtray.

THEN I had a great experience with A CAO Gold in Lonsdale. I thought it was an amazing cigar. Smooth, sweet, and creamy.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Adding another one to my worst gar list: Partagas Black (Nc). Tasted like charcoal flavored ass! Yuck!


----------



## Midnight_Ryder (Sep 17, 2013)

Yea the Mx2 was pretty awful. Could have been a botched stick I guess. I had the Italian and Brazilian and liked both of those so who knows. It came in a sampler.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

AndrewNYC said:


> I am reading this thread and seeing names like AF, CAO, RP, Comacho ...
> 
> seriously?
> 
> ...


I've noticed that too - there are sticks that just don't turn someone's handle, and then there are the ones that are truly retchworthy. I'm interested in hearing about the latter variety, for reasons that I can't adequately articulate .

I had a "house blend" cheapie from a B&M yesterday that I ended up feeding to the English ivy about halfway through, but it by no means qualifies for this thread.


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

I refuse to smoke an Acid cigar, so I can't list that one. The worst cigar I ever smoked was Ben Franklin cigars. I bought a pack back around 1975, because they were cheaper than other OTC stogies, and I didn't have much money then, so every penny counted. I tried to smoke two of the five in the pack, and had to throw them away. Just awful, even worse than Hav-A-Tampa. And you know the story about Hav-A-Tampa. They are the only cigar that's never seen a tobacco leaf, but unravel the wrapper and you can read the sports section in sepia tone!


----------



## im1livewire (Dec 29, 2013)

Apologies to any Macanudo fans... The only cigar I ever took a coupla puffs,then tossed. Even had a plume and I couldn't stand it.


----------



## Arsene Lupin (Dec 17, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> ^I agree with most of those 5 except for CAO and RP. Had a few of each that were actually quite good IMO. The worst I ever had was a Cuban Delight Churchill (regular, not infused). Got a box of 50 for free as part of a humidor purchase. Smoked 5 of them and tossed the rest. NASTY.


I'll readily admit to C.A.O. Italia-bashing, but to be fair I've really quite liked a number of their cigars; L'Anniversaire Maduro and Cameroons weren't bad at all, and I loved the Brazilia.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Arsene Lupin said:


> I'll readily admit to C.A.O. Italia-bashing, but to be fair I've really quite liked a number of their cigars; L'Anniversaire Maduro and Cameroons weren't bad at all, and I loved the Brazilia.


And the Sopranos series was bad ass, imo too!


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

Arsene Lupin said:


> I'll readily admit to C.A.O. Italia-bashing, but to be fair I've really quite liked a number of their cigars; L'Anniversaire Maduro and Cameroons weren't bad at all, and I loved the Brazilia.


I smoke a few L'Anniversaire Maduro's every month. For the price of a box I love the robusto size. They're defiantly not the best cigar I've had but very tasty if you ask me.

As of now the worst cigar I've had was the 5 Vegas Gold Maduro. Even after giving it two months rest at 65% RH, i had horrible burn issue's to the point I couldn't get passed the first 3rd. While the flavors I did get were strange in comparison to any cigar I ever had and can't describe, I'll never smoke one again.

Also the fact that my lips and finger tips were stained black from the wrapper wasn't pleasant..


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

My son brought some back from Mexico. I am sure I was smoking cow dung. Can't explain how bad they were.


----------



## Eastcoastmountaineer (Sep 18, 2013)

Its a toss-up between some stale, fake Montecristo Habanos my dad got me in Mexico (I would never tell him they were fake, of course), and the Alec Bradley Maxx.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably a Swisher or Dutch Masters from the gas station when I was 12 .
I have had $1 cigars that were great and $15 that sucked .

Austin


----------



## jd5253 (Dec 27, 2013)

syphon101 said:


> I smoke a few L'Anniversaire Maduro's every month. For the price of a box I love the robusto size. They're defiantly not the best cigar I've had but very tasty if you ask me.
> 
> As of now the worst cigar I've had was the 5 Vegas Gold Maduro. Even after giving it two months rest at 65% RH, i had horrible burn issue's to the point I couldn't get passed the first 3rd. While the flavors I did get were strange in comparison to any cigar I ever had and can't describe, I'll never smoke one again.
> 
> Also the fact that my lips and finger tips were stained black from the wrapper wasn't pleasant..


I'm surprised to hear of your experience with the 5 Vegas Gold Maduro....I have had 10+ of these in the past few months and they all burned nicely and were a great smoke. I just ordered a box of them. Maybe you just got a bad/counterfeit smoke?


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

CAO Italia was the only cigar that I absolutely could not smoke. I tried 2 of them, just in case something was horribly wrong with the first one.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

syphon101 said:


> As of now the worst cigar I've had was the 5 Vegas Gold Maduro. Even after giving it two months rest at 65% RH, i had horrible burn issue's to the point I couldn't get passed the first 3rd. While the flavors I did get were strange in comparison to any cigar I ever had and can't describe, I'll never smoke one again.


Ditto on the Gold Maduros, and I'm a big fan of most of the other 5 Vegas lines. Something about the Gold Maduro is just ~bad~.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

mark_j said:


> CAO Italia was the only cigar that I absolutely could not smoke. I tried 2 of them, just in case something was horribly wrong with the first one.


LOL, I was just making a "get more of" list, and CAO Italia (along with Brazilia and America) was on it


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

jd5253 said:


> I'm surprised to hear of your experience with the 5 Vegas Gold Maduro....I have had 10+ of these in the past few months and they all burned nicely and were a great smoke. I just ordered a box of them. Maybe you just got a bad/counterfeit smoke?


Only a sith speaks in absolutes, but I can assure you that if someone were into counterfeiting cigars they would not be knocking off the 5 Vegas gold maduro


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Saying "only a Sith speaks in absolutes" is itself an absolute, Darth Rhube. :shocked:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Probably my first cigar I had as a teen.

I think my dad had an it's a boy swisher laying around for god knows how long that I snuck.

Smoked it fishing with my younger brother.

Can't believe I even picked up another cigar after that.


----------



## Hog.A.NCSU (Aug 11, 2013)

The worst cigar I never smoked was a white owl grape. A guy smoked it beside me and it smelled God awful. For a few moments there, I was pro-smoking ban. Other than that I've never had an absolutely terrible smoke. Some have been much better than others, but none that were  

The worst smoking experience I've ever had was after a party that produced a train of thought that led me to lighting up a JR Cuban alternative at 4:45 in the morning with a friend. The temp. was 31 degrees Fahrenheit with 15-20 mph winds during the smoke. :tpd:


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Bruck said:


> Ditto on the Gold Maduros, and I'm a big fan of most of the other 5 Vegas lines. Something about the Gold Maduro is just ~bad~.


Yeah, I gotta say, these are hit or miss. I've smoked a box of them and the wrapper on about 5 of them just wouldn't stay lit. Touch-ups and relights ard hell on flavors.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

My worst of 2014 so far has been:

Genesis the Project by Ramon Bueso

Beautiful wrapper, but the good ended there.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

sullen said:


> My worst of 2014 so far has been:
> 
> Genesis the Project by Ramon Bueso
> 
> Beautiful wrapper, but the good ended there.


I felt exactly the same way about these at first. They absolutely need at least 2-3 months rest before they're ready. I almost tossed them after smoking two duds, but put them down for a few months and tried again. Totally different experience.

I still would not buy them again, because I hate playing a guessing game whether my cigars have rested enough yet. I just want to smoke them, dammit.

My advice though, if you already own a few, don't give up on them yet.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

sullen said:


> My worst of 2014 so far has been:
> 
> Genesis the Project by Ramon Bueso
> 
> Beautiful wrapper, but the good ended there.


definitely let them rest, they are a lot better with some age.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Recently tried a Drew Estate KFC. Imagine smoking an old hobo's leather shoe


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

mark_j said:


> I still would not buy them again, because I hate playing a guessing game whether my cigars have rested enough yet. I just want to smoke them, dammit.


Yep, to hell with that, I buy NCs to smoke not age. Anejos being the only exception.


----------



## Boinargly (Jan 8, 2014)

I use cigar tobacco varieties. I believe that the tree tobacco is unsmokable. Not really sure about the sacred tobacco.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

I see a lot of people in this thread saying the worst cigar they've ever tried is a Drew Estate Acid, particularly calling out the Kuba Kuba and Blondie.

I'm new to this forum, but certainly not to cigars. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I'm not trying to insult anyone, but I have a hard time believing _the worst_ you've ever tried is an Acid. Not everyone is a Drew Estate fan, or a fan of infused/flavored cigars, but the Kuba Kuba is one of the most popular cigars on the planet and it's not for no reason.

So for those saying that the Acid cigars are the worst, why do you think that? Is it because of the sugary exterior? Or the infused oils? I'm not a huge fan of them, but from time to time I used to pick one up as a change of pace, and I've always liked the DE Javas as well. But you can't take away the fact that it is a well made, consistent, and extremely successful line of cigars. One poster had a small rock fall out of one of his cigars (a house blend I believe he said)... that's what I call a bad cigar.

But I'm interested to hear why the polarity on Acids. Maybe it's a flavored/natural type of issue. Maybe it's like the Gurkha love it or hate it thing (which I'm still trying to figure out). Or maybe it's simply too sweet. Chime in if you hate Acids and let me know what that's about (we can keep it short and not hijack this thread).

But to stay on track... the worst I've ever had was a CAO Brazilia, which is probably as crazy to some as the Acid hate is to me. While at school a buddy picked one up when we were at the local B&M, Stogies on Columbia. Most of the CAOs I've tried I wouldn't buy again, but they were at least enjoyable. That one for some reason about made me ill, and I only had a couple puffs of it. It was just too overwhelming. Maybe it was my inexperience at the time and I hadn't worked up a palette, but that one stuck with me.


----------



## ermtpa (Apr 5, 2013)

A fake Cohiba I bought on the street in South Beach; it just about ruined me. I couldn't smoke a cigar for a month after that thing.


----------



## eagle79 (Dec 29, 2013)

This was back in early 2000ish--Santiago Silk


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

At a local B&M I came across a bin of unbanded, no-name toros originating from Honduras, and feeling adventurous, I bought two. 

Out of the cello, I was hit with that aroma that some call "barnyard" and which was also strongly evident on the first cold draw. After lighting it, the aroma (and now flavor) transformed into "manure heap on fire" but I soldiered on, hoping it would improve. By about halfway this dominant note just got stronger, and I had to put it out and throw open all the windows to clear the house. Suffice it to say, I tossed the other one. Lesson learned.


----------



## Arsene Lupin (Dec 17, 2013)

Funny; the Brazilia I had was delicious. Completely lacking in anything resembling refinement or subtlety, mind you, but just a nice big tasty in-your-face smoke. But I could see a bad one being brutal.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

04EDGE40 said:


> I see a lot of people in this thread saying the worst cigar they've ever tried is a Drew Estate Acid, particularly calling out the Kuba Kuba and Blondie.
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but certainly not to cigars. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I'm not trying to insult anyone, but I have a hard time believing _the worst_ you've ever tried is an Acid. Not everyone is a Drew Estate fan, or a fan of infused/flavored cigars, but the Kuba Kuba is one of the most popular cigars on the planet and it's not for no reason.
> 
> ...


it's a bandwagon type thing. very fashionable to not smoke and dislike flavored or infused cigars.

there's also people (not calling out anyone in this thread) that bash them that never even tried them. alot of close mided people out there.....

the best is all the bad reviews they get, people saying how terrible an acid is for tasting exactly like their designed to taste.


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

CAO MX2


----------



## hans hammer (Oct 29, 2013)

I know I'll get a lot of flack for this....but it was a diesel UHC. Just zero flavor whatsoever. I've tried AJ's MOW's as well and didn't care for them. AJ is turning into the "gurkha" of blenders to me


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

hans hammer said:


> I know I'll get a lot of flack for this....but it was a diesel UHC. Just zero flavor whatsoever. I've tried AJ's MOW's as well and didn't care for them. AJ is turning into the "gurkha" of blenders to me


I agree. I do like the diesel unlimited. Recently tried the fallen angel. Thought it was awful.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I've commented on a few threads like this before in the past. But ultimately it came down to the Rocky Patel R4. There was another cigar I had by Arturo Fuente that I didn't like, it tasted just like cardboard. Which was highly surprising to me because I love Fuentes. Not sure which type of cigar it was that I tried to smoke though.


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

In the last few weeks I went back to what used to be a go to brand for me, NC El Rey Del Mundo from Honduras. This was the robusto size, and became a mess of a cigar after the first third. Notes of paper and bitter notes filled the profile of the cigar. The smoke became unsmokeable, and the company I was keeping had to excuse themselves. 

Not sure what happened with that brand from the early 2000's, to now...but not a good stick at all.


----------



## 05Venturer (Jan 7, 2014)

I regrettably bought a whole box of Arango Sportsman 200's. I was looking for an inexpensive smoke for work breaks and daily bangin around. MISTAKE!. Will revisit in a year or so, stuck em in the bottom of the coolidor to see if they improve, I have my doubts.


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

Thompson Brand green label churchill. My dad smokes 'em and I don't have the heart to tell him that my toes are cringing inside my shoe when I smoke them. But its quality time with my old man and he insists that it's his favorite stick and it should be mine too. So I smoke 'em.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Guantanamera (CC)

A friend brought some back from the forbidden island... they should of stayed there... that or chewing on drywall screws and I pic the screws...


----------



## Atlas (Jan 13, 2014)

Diesel without any time to sit, tasted like strait ammonia. That being said, WITH some age, its one of the standards.


----------



## J0N47H4N (Jan 26, 2014)

Arturo Fuente Curly


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Rocky Patel Old World Reserve natural.

I'm a Rocky fan and I was shocked. It was good for the first half and than became so bitter that I had to toss it after suffering through it for another 10 minutes.

From what I read about this stick, my problem was an oddity, but I still don't wanna shell out another 6-7 bucks for another.


----------



## Hoosierace (Jul 16, 2013)

Schizo I picked up out of a humidor along the interstate. To bad it tasted like "schizo"...I would have been better off with some Strawberry Phillies


----------



## DaWhyte86 (Jan 28, 2014)

Not saying it is the worst cigar in the world but the worst I have had was an Alec Bradley American Sun Grown. Just left a horrible taste in my mouth.


----------



## jmacn (Jan 28, 2014)

El Credito robusto (may have been a corona). Only managed half, it became pungent and bitter and tobacco oil started leaching onto my lips.


----------



## Myrddwn (Jun 16, 2013)

J0N47H4N said:


> Arturo Fuente Curly


This

Also really did not care for the one Ghurka I've tried, and gave away the rest of my El Mejor espresso after the third one. Happily, my non-cigar friends adore the El Mejor.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

D307P said:


> Recently tried a Drew Estate KFC. Imagine smoking an old hobo's leather shoe


Curious to know which size you had. Apparently the consensus is that the best flavors come out of the Chunky.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

For me so far it has been a Cohiba RedDot Robusto. Terrible draw and slightly bitter the entire smoke.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

For me it was the Garo double Habano. It was literately like smoking paper, and at a certain point the cigar actually flamed up. Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

PlatinumRespect said:


> Curious to know which size you had. Apparently the consensus is that the best flavors come out of the Chunky.


Would have been the Fat Molly, 5x56


----------



## acarlitz (Oct 27, 2013)

Punch cigars...


----------



## rh32 (Jan 19, 2014)

I found a Don Diego from college in the garage last weekend in a random box of crap. Forgot about it and must have never gotten around to smoking it. The end was cracked wide open, it was dry, had been exposed to freezing temperatures, high heat during summers, and I have been out of college for 10 years now. After about four beers I smoked it out of sheer curiosity. I think they're pretty mild anyway but it was like breathing air, so I just smoked the thing like a cigarette.


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

A fake romeo y julieta in Mexico back before I knew any better....


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

DaWhyte86 said:


> Not saying it is the worst cigar in the world but the worst I have had was an Alec Bradley American Sun Grown. Just left a horrible taste in my mouth.


I love those! Different smokes for different folks....


----------



## Wellinggo (Jan 29, 2014)

The one that I did not smoke.


----------



## Midnight_Ryder (Sep 17, 2013)

Regiampiero said:


> For me it was the Garo double Habano. It was literately like smoking paper, and at a certain point the cigar actually flamed up. Scared the crap out of me.


That sucks. Did you have any age on it or was it a ROTT? I have one in the humi with about a month on it.


----------



## Wellinggo (Jan 29, 2014)

acarlitz said:


> Punch cigars...


I served Punch Super Rotschilds at my engagement party (back in the dark ages...'94) and they were great ('course I might have thought anything tasted good, that night...).


----------



## Wellinggo (Jan 29, 2014)

GreenSkyy said:


> A fake romeo y julieta in Mexico back before I knew any better....


Those are way better than the fake Cohibas...


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

I had a Quorum and it was pretty bad.
I'm a newb so I couldn't really tell you why, I just didn't enjoy the flavor.


----------



## Walt69 (Aug 24, 2012)

Partagas Puritos

Bought a tin of 10 from a local B&M because it was on clearance and I was looking for a short smoke "winter sucks". Smoked one about half way down and couldn't put up with the bitterness, so I chucked it. Hard to describe. Kind of a tanin-based pine-resin flavor.


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

Shabalula said:


> I had the same first experience with cbid, only in my case it was a fiver of Duque. God they were bad.


I had these when I first started smoking. Absolutely awful!


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Midnight_Ryder said:


> That sucks. Did you have any age on it or was it a ROTT? I have one in the humi with about a month on it.


I got in a sampler over last summer and I smoked it just after Thanksgiving, so about 3 months of rest. It wasn't a flavor issue as much as it was a construction issue, so I doubt resting it longer would have done it any good. It was too lightly packed to even be considered a cigar IMO, it was more like a huge cigarette.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

GreenSkyy said:


> A fake romeo y julieta in Mexico back before I knew any better....


I still have a churchill of those. My father bought me a five pack when he went to a cruise a couple of years ago, but I never told him they were fake. He was just happy to give me cigars for a change, and I couldn't bare telling him the truth. They were so dry in taste I actually took the last two and stuck them in a glass tubo that used to house cognac infused cigars and that made them a lot better. I should probably smoke the other one soon to see if its better with age.


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

5 Vegas Classic ROTT. I couldn't smoke it longer than 5 minutes. I let the others from my purchase rest for six months and they at least became smokeable . Definitely taught me a lesson on the importance of some nap time!


----------



## aebe (Aug 12, 2014)

Completely agree to this one ! Was on a great birthday camping out in the sticks, with our own lake (love Canada for this), and was looking forward to a new smoke. The Guantanamera made me doubt i like cigars, but i noticed i am not alone  Just like a big cigarette...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Waking the beast! You can skip the background info and just go to the last paragraph if you do not want to waste a couple of minute of your life!

Just had to share this story. I was staying in the Hacienda RV park in Las Cruces for a couple days rest and asked one of the park employees where a decent bar was that did not mind a visit from a biker type. With a heavy accent, he gave me directions to a place he said all types of bikers hang out.

Off I go in this strange place using directions stored in my not so photographic memory. Now, probably ten miles into my journey that was supposed to take ten minutes, I see a rustic and kind of run down place that may have been a diner/gas station at one time. Well, I have worked up a thirst and have a five cigar traveldor so it is time to stop.

As I enter this dump, scenes from Dusk to Dawn are whirling around my brain and I am completely sober. Heading to the bar I did notice a couple of guys smoking cigars. Got my beer and wandered towards the off smelling cigar smoke. As a cigar smoker, I decided to offer up a cigar to each of these guys and in returned was offered a no band rough but decent looking cigar that did not smell bad (prelight)

What the hell, I cut and sparked up this cigar, getting funny looks from these two Mexamericans. Upon lighting, the most dog awful smell was coming from this cigar and I was thinking these guys were pulling a joke on this old ******. I asked why the funny looks and smiles and was told they had never used a cutter and always just bit the cap off. Great,,, now they think I am some sort of noob puffer. Now, the smell and taste of the cigar was hitting me hard and I was praying my phone would ring for a fast but courteous exit. No such luck.

I chugged my beer, offered to buy these guys another and they said they had to go. I was never so happy to see someone leave! They hit the door and the cigar hit the floor. It took several mezcals and beers to get the taste out of my mouth.

How did it taste/smell? Well, the only description I can give and be nice would be,,, something like an early morning bathtub fart after an all night visit to an all you can eat buffet at a genuine Mexican Taquería. Dog rocket would be several steps above this cigar


----------



## Ethernomad (Aug 23, 2013)

Genesis by Ramon Bueso.

The only cigar that's ever made me barf.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ethernomad said:


> Genesis by Ramon Bueso.
> 
> The only cigar that's ever made me barf.


Geesh....I like those...


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ethernomad said:


> Genesis by Ramon Bueso.
> 
> The only cigar that's ever made me barf.


To each their own, I'm a fan of the Genesis Project. If you're looking to get rid of any let me know!


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> To each their own, I'm a fan of the Genesis Project. If you're looking to get rid of any let me know!


I think these are pretty underrated....


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ethernomad said:


> Genesis by Ramon Bueso.
> 
> The only cigar that's ever made me barf.


Because of strength or flavor that you barfed? I like them and don't think they're that strong.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

HC Habano2. Ive had harsh and bitter cigars before. But this thing takes bitterness to heights I didn't realize were possible. Thats literally the only flavor it pumps out, loads of bitterness. Its wretched


----------



## Ethernomad (Aug 23, 2013)

To be fair, the offending specimen was lit up straight off the truck on an empty stomach. I smoked 10 of them in all and they weren't as bad as the first after resting in the humi. To me, even the best of the bunch, was like dumping out the contents of the bottom of my toaster and smoking it out of a rolled up banana peel.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ethernomad said:


> To be fair, the offending specimen was lit up straight off the truck on an empty stomach. I smoked 10 of them in all and they weren't as bad as the first after resting in the humi. To me, even the best of the bunch, was like dumping out the contents of the bottom of my toaster and smoking it out of a rolled up banana peel.


Wow...that's what I call persistence! I think most people would've given up well before the 10th one.


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown. It's had a years rest and its supposed to be a decent cigar at worst. It had a horrible bitter and metallic taste and would not stay lit. I have had no problems with any other Pinar Del Rio cigars.


----------



## Ethernomad (Aug 23, 2013)

Billb1960 said:


> Wow...that's what I call persistence! I think most people would've given up well before the 10th one.


It's the French in me. Waste not.

Runner up for worst: RP Cuban Blend Maduro. It tasted like 55 years of oppression wrapped in a s**t blanket.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Waking the beast! You can skip the background info and just go to the last paragraph if you do not want to waste a couple of minute of your life!
> 
> Just had to share this story. I was staying in the Hacienda RV park in Las Cruces for a couple days rest and asked one of the park employees where a decent bar was that did not mind a visit from a biker type. With a heavy accent, he gave me directions to a place he said all types of bikers hang out.
> 
> ...


This one deserves some RG


----------



## TheRickShow (Jan 9, 2015)

Indian Tabac. Vile.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Waking the beast! You can skip the background info and just go to the last paragraph if you do not want to waste a couple of minute of your life!
> 
> Just had to share this story. I was staying in the Hacienda RV park in Las Cruces for a couple days rest and asked one of the park employees where a decent bar was that did not mind a visit from a biker type. With a heavy accent, he gave me directions to a place he said all types of bikers hang out.
> 
> ...


Fuzzy, you tell the best stories. :mrgreen:


----------



## Will46r (Oct 23, 2014)

Some stick called USMC from a Cbid Dominican brown bag sampler... read my post thanksgiving dog rocketathon review.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Have to go with this one. Couldn't get it to light at all....


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

I have read this thread all the way back to its origin, and have concluded that very few brands or lines would or will escape unscathed. I would be willing to bet that palates or taste buds are like human finger prints.....similarities yes, but no two are the same. Until I have years of continuous cigar smoking under my belt, will I remotely consider a negative review of one, and even then, it will have to have been horrible for obvious reasons. My recent experience with a "Tough Tat" was an unfortunate one, but pointed out where I went wrong, let alone the fact that EVERY producer of EVERY product around the world has one make it past QC now and again. Living in a country where we have been so privileged to have access to so many choices, I think we have all become critics by default. I travel for a living and use YELP quite often as a guide for a number of needs, but have disliked some 5 star review restaurants, and really liked some 3 star. Food, Beer, Wine, Vehicles, Computers, Movies, and the list goes on and on and on. Yes, a REAL BOWSER BISCUIT, needs to be exposed, but my recommendation to Noobs would be....DONT be disheartened by a critical review of something you like, or want to try, because of a negative review. That review could be spot on according to the reviewer's tastes, and a complete 180 for you. Go ahead and give it a try....One person's trash, could be your next treasure! IMO eace:


----------



## Glowstick (Nov 28, 2014)

I hate the Gurkha beauty. Anything that is flavorless and strong in nicotine to me have a better place in the garbage can then my humidor.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

The following is my "bad stick" experience from another thread; I'm gonna re-post it here because that cigar was *exponentially* awful :kicknuts:

I recently smoked a $25 Cohiba from my B&M that was a complete dog rocket. The anticipation leading up to it was like a shuttle launch. Angels rejoiced when I pulled it from the humidor. I lit her up sooo carefully. But the only flavor I got from start to finish was horribly scorched popcorn with an asphalt finish. It was unspeakable! I just kept puffing and rinsing my palate, telling myself, "Be patient...it's a Cohiba...it's gonna taste great...any minute now!" My face contorted with every draw. After 40 minutes of self-torture, I uttered some choice "bowling words" and chucked my $25 investment outside into a snowdrift. The flavor stuck to the roof of my mouth the rest of the day. It was a bad scene, man!


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

zippogeek said:


> The following is my "bad stick" experience from another thread; I'm gonna re-post it here because that cigar was *exponentially* awful :kicknuts:
> 
> I recently smoked a $25 Cohiba from my B&M that was a complete dog rocket. The anticipation leading up to it was like a shuttle launch. Angels rejoiced when I pulled it from the humidor. I lit her up sooo carefully. But the only flavor I got from start to finish was horribly scorched popcorn with an asphalt finish. It was unspeakable! I just kept puffing and rinsing my palate, telling myself, "Be patient...it's a Cohiba...it's gonna taste great...any minute now!" My face contorted with every draw. After 40 minutes of self-torture, I uttered some choice "bowling words" and chucked my $25 investment outside into a snowdrift. The flavor stuck to the roof of my mouth the rest of the day. It was a bad scene, man!


Damn bro, that is "epic tragedy", but can readily identify....had the good fortune to be at a high end dinner, when one of the group ordered a $500 bottle of red wine. The table, waiter, maître de, were all abuzz. The ritual lasted far too long, but I was very respectful and played the part. I never asked anyone else about their experience, but mine was like trying to drink Balsamic Vinegar. Two Buck Chuck, would have been vastly superior IMO. ??????

Will you ever give another a 2nd. chance? Think it could have been a Cohiba made on Monday...LOL So whaddya think.....your palate, bad cigar, bad brand, crap sold as gold?


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bowtech4ever said:


> Damn bro, that is "epic tragedy", but can readily identify....had the good fortune to be at a high end dinner, when one of the group ordered a $500 bottle of red wine. The table, waiter, maître de, were all abuzz. The ritual lasted far too long, but I was very respectful and played the part. I never asked anyone else about their experience, but mine was like trying to drink Balsamic Vinegar. Two Buck Chuck, would have been vastly superior IMO. ??????
> 
> Will you ever give another a 2nd. chance? Think it could have been a Cohiba made on Monday...LOL So whaddya think.....your palate, bad cigar, bad brand, crap sold as gold?


I was at a similar rather high end dinner when someone ordered a triple digit bottle of wine altho' not quite $500. The sommelier brought it to the table, opened it and handed the cork to the person who ordered it. I was sitting close to him and noticed the puzzled look on his face as he sniffed it. After the sommelier poured a small amount in the glass for him to taste he took a sip, shook his head and said,"Corked". The sommelier sniffed the cork, looked at the bottle, sniffed the cork again then picked the bottle up and walked away only to return with a new bottle. It was good wine. Sometimes a trained palate pays off.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Bowtech4ever said:


> Will you ever give another a 2nd. chance? Think it could have been a Cohiba made on Monday...LOL So whaddya think.


I definitely gave them a 2nd chance...here's my notes from THAT fiasco:

"Cohiba Gigante Red Dot Natural 6 x 60: $20 single (Mike's)! This better be amazing. Average looking light brown wrapper, light veins. Doesn't give the impression of a premium stick. Pre-light draw VERY stubborn. Sweet with some pepper. Average light time. Wrapper unraveling a bit near the foot AND head. Almost no draw whatsoever; re-cut. Still terrible; like sucking a golf ball throgh a cocktail straw. Un-smokable. Verdict: I feel violated."


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

zippogeek said:


> I definitely gave them a 2nd chance...here's my notes from THAT fiasco:
> 
> "Cohiba Gigante Red Dot Natural 6 x 60: $20 single (Mike's)! This better be amazing. Average looking light brown wrapper, light veins. Doesn't give the impression of a premium stick. Pre-light draw VERY stubborn. Sweet with some pepper. Average light time. Wrapper unraveling a bit near the foot AND head. Almost no draw whatsoever; re-cut. Still terrible; like sucking a golf ball throgh a cocktail straw. Un-smokable. Verdict: I feel violated."


Thanks @zippogeek, with my appreciation. It it were a $5 stick, I may have given it a try, but at $20+, no need to take a chance....too many luxury options still out there to try.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

@Bowtech4ever , anything Davidoff has thus far been a beautiful smoke for me. Just phenomenal...I highly recommend the brand if/when you can afford it. Pricey, but so worth it for special occasions...


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

zippogeek said:


> @Bowtech4ever , anything Davidoff has thus far been a beautiful smoke for me. Just phenomenal...I highly recommend the brand if/when you can afford it. Pricey, but so worth it for special occasions...


 @zippogeek, I have been doing a lot of surfing & reading about them, and most all has been "they're awesome". My local B&M carries a large selection of Davidoff. Knowing what you know, would you mind giving me some sort of a recommended order in which to try them? Rather not dive into the $25 range, when $16 +/- would suffice for a beginner. I have yet to try anything over $12, as I have been working on palate development and the right to appreciate the top shelfers, but really getting the urge lately to experience at least one.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Bowtech4ever said:


> @zippogeek, I have been doing a lot of surfing & reading about them, and most all has been "they're awesome". My local B&M carries a large selection of Davidoff. Knowing what you know, would you mind giving me some sort of a recommended order in which to try them? Rather not dive into the $25 range, when $16 +/- would suffice for a beginner. I have yet to try anything over $12, as I have been working on palate development and the right to appreciate the top shelfers, but really getting the urge lately to experience at least one.


I've only smoked 4 different Davidoffs so far, in no particular order. Our man @TobiasLutz is the guy to talk to about that ^^^ He'll set you straight! I can say for sure though, I've been smoking cigars for 20+ years (but not really *tasting* them until recently). Well, when I smoked the Davidoff Nicaragua, I just *knew* it was something special. The flavors were so perfectly balanced and nuanced to me. It even felt great in the hand, like I was actually smoking a $16 stick, ya know? It was like I was driving a Rolls!


----------



## Upstatemax (Jan 11, 2015)

Gurkha Grand Reserve. Burned like crap and tasted sour.


----------



## jacko (Jul 4, 2014)

I had a cigar called an 1886 I think, tasted like it was made entirely of paper.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

Still pretty new at this, but I'd say an Alec Bradley Family Reserve (robusto). To me, it tasted like a cigarette. Just wasn't pleasant at all to my palate.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

The worst I've had in recent memory was a Cubanacan Maduro. Tasted like a pot of coffee that's been left in the coffee machine too long and the liquid boiled out. Really a disappointment.


----------



## Foxycigar (Jan 10, 2015)

For me, it has to be a toss between an Amilcar Perez Castro (I can't even recall the exact line, which just shows how unmemorable it was) and a CAO Brazilia that I think may have just been a total dud, considering reviews made by others. Both lasted all of 15 minutes before I just couldn't take any more.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Foxycigar said:


> For me, it has to be a toss between an Amilcar Perez Castro (I can't even recall the exact line, which just shows how unmemorable it was) and a CAO Brazilia that I think may have just been a total dud, considering reviews made by others. Both lasted all of 15 minutes before I just couldn't take any more.


Welcome to the forums, Jeff. I actually like the CAO Brazilia, so methinks you just got a dog rocket!


----------



## Foxycigar (Jan 10, 2015)

zippogeek said:


> Welcome to the forums, Jeff. I actually like the CAO Brazilia, so methinks you just got a dog rocket!


Wouldn't be the first one from CAO, that's for sure!


----------

